# 2 dollar electric guitar



## acrata4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpydSXiuMQM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dprogram (Aug 16, 2011)

I love these posts.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 16, 2011)

make sumn godamnit


----------

